# Turbotax ---- Doing this right?



## UberCrafty (Aug 5, 2015)

Got the home and business $75 package.

Did not file a 1099/misc. Went through general income and put down the total gross income listed ($10,097). 

Deducted 209 in tolls, 11 in split fares, 1010 in safe ride fee, 2.52 in misc, 143 in airport.

Put in 11000 miles of actual miles lost working for uber. Though it says 5400.

Put in 1977 for Uber service fee.


Now its saying I get back $11. I feel like I'm doing this wrong.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberCrafty said:


> Got the home and business $75 package.
> 
> Did not file a 1099/misc. Went through general income and put down the total gross income listed ($10,097).
> 
> ...


You need to put ridshare income on Schedule C
"Did not file a 1099/misc." What does this mean?


----------



## UberCrafty (Aug 5, 2015)

In turbo tax I chose general income after going to the 1099. The top is an option for 1099 misc. I didnt do that I did the general income beneath.

I couldnt find a schedule c in turbo tax


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberCrafty said:


> In turbo tax I chose general income after going to the 1099. The top is an option for 1099 misc. I didnt do that I did the general income beneath.
> 
> I couldnt find a schedule c in turbo tax


I think there's an option for 1099k


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You got the "home and business" edition, good.

go with the business miles from your log book, Uber only give you on trip paid miles, it does not factor in all business/dead miles.

it should prompt you to enter the information from your 1099... so a step was missed, or the answer you input did not open the schedule "C" for some reason... I used it last year, I will use it again this week.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the Deluxe version with Schedule C and it asks in general questions if you have income reported on a 1099. It will walk you through the business expenses for business use of a vehicle, etc.


----------



## UberCrafty (Aug 5, 2015)

I found schedule c.

Its saying I can't do schedule c with just Deluxe and that I need home and business


----------



## UberCrafty (Aug 5, 2015)

I have now.... simply started a schedule c. Added the full total of 10,096.77 to "Business Income" and then into "General Income".

I added 11000 miles in business expenses --- business vehicle expenses,

I added the 1977.56 for uber service fee, 1010.40 for safe rides fee into commissions.

I added the 209.11 in tolls and 143.50 in airport fees into "tolls" in vehicle expenses.


I'm sitting at a $30 refund.


When I try to add 300 dollars expense for candy my refund goes down. So i'm not adding that.


Is this right? 

This is the entirety that I've done.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have home and business but I do not see where you are looking


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCrafty said:


> I found schedule c.
> Its saying I can't do schedule c with just Deluxe and that I need home and business


Since I buy it every year at Costco, I get the CD, this time for $39.95. Their website says something about needing the CD for Scedule C rather than the online or download of Deluxe. Makes for confusion, and probably costs them some customers.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Has the program asked you about self employment tax? Do you have other 1099 or W2 income that you are listing? If you deduct all the expenses you have mentioned you should be near or under the $400 self employed ceiling, IIRC.
Did you pay quarterly estimated taxes, or is your expected refund coming from witholding somewhere else?
If you are "guesstimating" the non-pax dead miles, be aware that the IRS wants actual odometer logs done on a contemporaneous basis should you be audited.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

UberCrafty said:


> When I try to add 300 dollars expense for candy my refund goes down. So i'm not adding that.
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> This is the entirety that I've done.


Well something seems wrong with that...? If you're adding an expense, your refund should most likely go up.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Also depends on your level of income, and whether you get any refundable credits.


----------

